# Cristobal & Begonia Amphioxus



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

A sweet pic of one of my Cristobals next to my favorite plant Begonia amphioxus


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I think your Cristobal is a little confused, Mark. It looks like he's trying to court it!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome begonia! And is that a Skotak brom I see?

Best,
Ash


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Si' actually the one next to it and the one in the background are both Skotak's....nice pick up.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice pic,Thanks for naming the begonia.I have one and wasn't sure of the name.It is a really interesting plant.


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Great photo!

Out of curiousity, how is your B. amphioxus holding up in the vivarium conditions? I was under the impression that it didn't really appreciate being misted or being constantly wet. I have mine growing in one of the few tanks where I water manually ...



markpulawski said:


> A sweet pic of one of my Cristobals next to my favorite plant Begonia amphioxus


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I have mine in an orchid tank that I mist manually but I also have a fan in that set up to dry it out well,and don't water before the lights go out or it will not do well.At least that's what works for mine.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

toksyn said:


> Great photo!
> 
> Out of curiousity, how is your B. amphioxus holding up in the vivarium conditions? I was under the impression that it didn't really appreciate being misted or being constantly wet. I have mine growing in one of the few tanks where I water manually ...


I have 2 in there, both were dying in pots outside so I thought what the heck so I put them both into my main display, 1 in the substrate and it is doing really well, the other on a cypress knee covering the roots with sphagnum, it is doing well but more leggy but that may be due to its location. My tank is misted once a day and it does dry out but the substrate stays damp. I have no idea how to propagate otherwise I would clip a stem or 2.


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

I see. Propagation is really simple for these guys as they root very readily from leaf and stem cuttings. By the way, if you want to really bring out their metallic red color you need to provide them with some lime in their substrate.



markpulawski said:


> I have 2 in there, both were dying in pots outside so I thought what the heck so I put them both into my main display, 1 in the substrate and it is doing really well, the other on a cypress knee covering the roots with sphagnum, it is doing well but more leggy but that may be due to its location. My tank is misted once a day and it does dry out but the substrate stays damp. I have no idea how to propagate otherwise I would clip a stem or 2.


----------



## Pugmeister (Jun 12, 2013)

Your Amphibious is inspiring. Do you think that it would prosper in a simpler, enclosed terrarium: no fauna, no misting, no fan? 

I have begonias microsperma, soli-mutata, acetosa, U-560, barsalouxiae, prismatocarpa, sizemoreae, etc., growing in long fiber sphagnum moss, perlite, and coir chunks, with a bit of charcoal. 
But the nearly $35 price tag has made me hesitate buying Amphibious. And yet, yours is Awesome! 


Randy


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Pugmeister said:


> Do you think that it would prosper in a simpler, enclosed terrarium: no fauna, no misting, no fan?


Hey Randy- I have an amphioxus set up in a simple enclosure and it is doing great. There is a 2 inch vent on top, no fauna (yet...waiting on a mantis), no fan, and I spray water around the base of the plant once every couple of days.


----------

